

Groupthink - mikeknoop
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groupthink

======
noname123
Groupthink on HN:

\- Bashing liberal arts and academia; makes the engineering crowd feel a lot
better about themselves.

\- Bashing business-dev. See above.

\- Idea that Web 2.0 is somehow revolutionary and makes the world a better
place. Justifies inane CRUD applications and re-inventing the wheel.

\- Lots of water-down self-help articles written with a tech perspective.
Advice for startup's. But no concrete statistics, spec's or implementation to
follow through on idea's. To preach to the choir and boost blog traffic.

\- Idea that entrepreneurship is a lifestyle; Fail early and often, iterate
and release often; work hard to get your FU money. Makes geeks feel good about
themselves, to focus solely and highlight their relative superiority in tech
skills; builds an illusion that somehow working on programming or making a
huge financial exit will resolve all other issues in life.

\- NoSQL/Cassandra/CouchDB, new technologies that are fun to use in a hobby
project and have nowhere the scalability, durability, and customization of
production-grade frameworks used in running real life software; Promoted by
geeks to stick to the man who prefers Java/C++/.net.

~~~
gruseom
\- Bias against misspelling's. Idea that dumb-down writing tend's to indicate
murky thinking. To draw bogus conclusion's.

------
mikeknoop
In case you're curious, this term is used in the YC "How To Apply" post found
at: <http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html>

------
cilantro
"Groupthink (wikipedia.org)"

Love the juxtaposition!

